# Netgear N150 ADSL2 Red Internet Light Help



## P1MP_ChRiS (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a Netgear N150 Adsl router with Orange and the internet light is constantly red and i have no internet connection i can connect to the router but have no ip address. 

Can anyone help meeee please!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

whats the exact model of the Netgear ?
has this ever worked before - or a new router ?

is the router connected to the phone line correctly and do you have a filter on the phone line 
have you checked with orange that the line is OK 

do you have a ADSL light on the router - is that ON 

if the phone line is OK and orange confirm there service is working to your home 

I would log into the router and check all settings - make a note of them 
do a factory reset of the router and then you may need to enter all the settings again


----------

